# New Cover Art: Aurelian



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ITS FINALLY HERE! The cover art for the next limited edition novella Aurelian by Aaron Dembski-Bowden has arrived. Put it in spoiler tags for those of you who want to be surprised when you see it.










Sorry. The Inquisition beat me here. Hahaha! This is actually what's on the Aurelian page at Black Library.



Lord of the Night


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

No bueno.....no bueno


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

................:angry:


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

You're a son of a bitch. 

Death to heretics!


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have a GW store near you, the preview catalog for upcoming books coming out between September-December of this year has a mini color picture of the cover on the back and a larger b/w pictures on page 37. Also says September 5th is the date you can order it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Gonna rape your Photobucket SO hard in a minute!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

As a represe- *notices the rage* 

Wow, fuck. *hides*


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh dear, ninja'd by BL?


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Hah nobody excepts the Holy Ordos.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so after reading a preview bit of this book I'm thinking of forking out the £30... what do you guys think? 
Maybe If I get two I could ebay one and pay for them both, based on what Prometheum Sun is currently selling for?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Do that and you will loose all the respect I have for you.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, Doelago, common man, I really wanna read that book but I don't want to pay £30  

It's only a thought anyway, and as I probably don't have £60 to spare with Games Day and IA11 coming up it probably wont happen. 

I'm hoping one day that they'll release all the limited edition novellas and audio books in non-limited edition book format so I can read them.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

That's not funny. :cray:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

No one expected the (Spanish) Inquisition would show up!


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> No one expected the (Spanish) Inquisition would show up!


nobody ever expects the spanish inquisition!


----------



## Wyrmwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Supposedly, by signing up to the Black Library newsletter you'll get a 'first glimpse' at the cover art. I've yet to see it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wyrmwood said:


> Supposedly, by signing up to the Black Library newsletter you'll get a 'first glimpse' at the cover art. I've yet to see it.





> Be amongst the first to see this highly anticipated novel and it’s cover art – sign up to the black Library newsletter today.


It tells you to sign up asap, not that you would get to see it asap. Simply that you will be among the first to see it.


----------



## Wyrmwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> It tells you to sign up asap, not that you would get to see it asap. Simply that you will be among the first to see it.


True, but with the release date looming (next month?) I'd have expected the Black Library to showcase the cover art around now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This month started like... 17h ago? For me at least. For all the fuck it could be almost two months to release, lol, I think they will be using the cover to make some last moment hype.


----------



## Wyrmwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> This month started like... 17h ago? For me at least. For all the fuck it could be almost two months to release, lol, *I think they will be using the cover to make some last moment hype*.


Oh, don't be such a pedantic chap! You're probably right about the last minute hype thing, but with Aaron's name attached you'd hardly think it'd be necessary. I guess it keeps people checking their e-mails though. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, but tbh, with 3000 copies not much hype is needed, lol. They are probably trying to get all sold in two hours or something, just to beat some record, lol.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet it will be something like Lorgar on Cadia or something.


----------



## Wyrmwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I bet it will be something like Lorgar on Cadia or something.


Lorgar is indeed on the cover, Aaron confirmed it over on Warseer (and maybe other places too, but I don't know). Apparently he'll look like this:


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have already seen it. Its in the new Black Library Release preview book for Sept to Dec (the one with the Nocturne cover). Unless BL are using that one as a temporary one to hide the real deal, its a bit of a let down. Especially after the hype around it. It just looks like all the other Word Bearer based covers.

Like I said, it could a temporary cover, but I doubt it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, appears to be in a building with a stone floor though, possibly a church?


----------



## Wyrmwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, this:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Looks pretty cool, appears to be in a building with a stone floor though, possibly a church?


That's not the cover you tit. That's artwork done by 'Slaine', who is on Heresy-Online, DeviantART and many others. He did all of First Claw from the Night Lords's series at Aaron's behest, so it makes sense the author of the novella would use this artist's work as reference material. 

'The Eye stares back' is a clue most like. I doubt our Primarch who fell from grace willingly would be in a church.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My bad, I misread


----------



## Wyrmwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I just bought _Hammer Bolter issue 10_ - purely for the first three chapters of _Aurelian_. I'll return with my thoughts!

...All I can say is, Lorgar is truly awesome, I mean. Wow. I enjoyed those few pages more than entire novels worth.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Can someone fill me in please...did i miss out on some fluff....but wasn't Lorgar considering to the be "weakling" of the primarchs? (I would've used another more appropriate word but for fear of mods)...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Chaosveteran said:


> Can someone fill me in please...did i miss out on some fluff....but wasn't Lorgar considering to the be "weakling" of the primarchs? (I would've used another more appropriate word but for fear of mods)...


Need to read the first three passages in Hammer and Bolter.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Need to read the first three passages in Hammer and Bolter.


That would mean buying it...guess ill just wait for the book


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

the cover art and a preview are in the latest Black Library preview thingy I got given in my local GW store the other day... which is exactly why I need to buy this book!!! wasn't too bothered about the Salamanders, but this one mentions other things that I am very interested in


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a small picture of the actual cover art: http://www.blacklibrary.com/images/BL/newsletter/2011/08/aurelian-art_02.jpg

It's tought to say much about Lorgar with this resolution. And yet another Avatar bites the dust, this time almost literally. I mean, even Dragons must have it better compared to these guys.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't get why Eldar are continuously the fall guy for just about every race including themselves.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Don't get why Eldar are continuously the fall guy for just about every race including themselves.


Ya no kidding they seem to love screwing the Eldar over! Even when they are trying to help lol! Still not sure how they can beat an avatar.....Its a Giant Daemon......Then again Sanguinius Beats Bloodthirsters with ease.......Wait...this raises a question!

What is more powerful in the novels.....Avatars or Bloodthirsters?????


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> Ya no kidding they seem to love screwing the Eldar over! Even when they are trying to help lol! Still not sure how they can beat an avatar.....Its a Giant Daemon......Then again Sanguinius Beats Bloodthirsters with ease.......Wait...this raises a question!
> 
> What is more powerful in the novels.....Avatars or Bloodthirsters?????


In the other thread ADB stated it's not quite as simple as it appears at first sight, so it may be down to something else.

It does appear that Bloodthirsters or Greater daemons are more powerful though. Avatars don't "souls" of their own, they must be imbued with an Exarch or in another story a Daemon of Slaanesh >.<


----------

